# help with leopard gecko racking system



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

so im building a racking system after getting rid of all my vivs, they just take up to much space, but i need help with heating, i dont have heat tape just a few big heat mats.
picture a racking system, would it be as effective to put the heat mats on the back wall so as the back of the tub heats up, not underneath.
i no its best to have belly heat for leos but does anyone have any views on this? or has anyone got a rack system like this hope someone can help.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Heat mats on the back wall would be a waste of time - useless. I use heat strips (mine are 6x36 inches to fit my racks) placed on the shelves at the rear. This is only for the babies/juvies tho - all my adults are in vivs as I find I can observe and access them better - I just prefer them in vivs. It could work for adult Leos, depending on rub size.


----------



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

ok thanks for the help.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

jools said:


> Heat mats on the back wall would be a waste of time - useless. I use heat strips (mine are 6x36 inches to fit my racks) placed on the shelves at the rear. This is only for the babies/juvies tho - all my adults are in vivs as I find I can observe and access them better - I just prefer them in vivs. It could work for adult Leos, depending on rub size.


second this, you really what heat matts under the tubs or to use heat tape.

Edit, ours are in viv stacks and we use heat tape or matts, and i have friends that use rubs with matts and tape as well

jay


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have a rack and use heat strips on the shelves at the back so they have belly heat, and i have 2 rubs on a strip.


----------



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

Heat tape or heat cable, most effective, cheapest?


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*100% with Jools.....*

_*100% agree with Jools, belly heat is a MUST, so back wall heating would be useless! In my experience, heat cable is notoriously unreliable and often doesn't get hot enough to create a proper hot spot area eg 32/33c required. Personally like Jools I only use rub racks for babies/juvies and quarrentine, all my adults have a 2-3ft viv to themselves as I like to watch and interact with them everyday, this is impossible in rubs, plus cleaning and access is sooooo much quicker and easier. If you are def going down the rack route then heat strips are the way forward, several rubs will be able to share one mat per shelf. 
Remember 'cheapest' often isn't most effective, Mats and stats are def worth paying the pennies on I say, tried several cheaper makes and they were rubbish, always go back to Habistat, it's all I use now. Or Maybe worth looking into some made to order viv stacks, cut off a lot of the wasted height that many ready made vivs have and you could probably fit double the number of vivs in the same space :2thumb:*_


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cant get heat tape in the uk.

cable or heat strips, i`d go heat strips, you can get good deals if you shop around.


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have just had something similar built myself. A big six foot rack. I using those double heat mats and sliding them under the viv dividers. I've cut the plugs off of all of them and put them through a circuit junction so now only one plug for the whole lot...well, I say I did it, it was actually my dad. But I'm going to try and claim the glory!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you cant claim the :no1: cuz you didnt crawl around on the floor with chocolate block connectors and a screwdriver!


----------



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

Yer soundsgood but after what im paying for geckos i simply cant afford to buy a load of heat mats, im going to try the cable as some people have claimed to be converted since using it.


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am thinking about building a rack for my leos so that I can expand my collection. Could people post pics of their racks to give me some inspiration on good designs? Thanks.


----------

